# TYCO Red Chaparral Indy car



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

260335194062 is the completed ebay auction number.
Can someone tell me what is so rare about this car. It ended at $456. I have one that looks just like it unless I am just missing something.
Thanks, Russell


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

RUSSELL ZACHRY said:


> 260335194062 is the completed ebay auction number.
> Can someone tell me what is so rare about this car. It ended at $456. I have one that looks just like it unless I am just missing something.
> Thanks, Russell


ITS JUST A RARE HO....
http://trackhobbies.com/Tyco_Indy_Cars.html
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tyco-Red-Chapar...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Wow, thanks for the link. That is the car I have. Now I have to decide to keep or sell.
Russell


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Russell, you have one of the Holy Grales of Tyco slot cars. Don't let NTx Rich talk you into making a sprint car out of it.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=227439&highlight=tyco+indy&page=5

'Cause while it would look extremely cool like the one pictured in the thread above, it would somewhat degrade the collectability. Now if you buy a set of junk bodies and the NTx treatment (patient pending) happens to be preformed on a already butchered Tyco Chaparral type body, then it's all good.

:drunk::hat: :drunk::dude:

Russells have to stick together even if it means listening to a big Hutt.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

resinmonger said:


> Russell, you have one of the Holy Grales of Tyco slot cars. Don't let NTx Rich talk you into making a sprint car out of it.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=227439&highlight=tyco+indy&page=5
> 
> ...


So Russell, your saying that I shouldn't cut mine up so that I can have an expensive sprint car too. I don't know if that fair.
Russell


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

HERES ONE YOU CAN USE....
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Tyco-440x2...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
IT READY TO GO...NO CUTTING NEEDED.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

resinmonger said:


> . Don't let NTx Rich talk you into making a sprint car out of it.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=227439&highlight=tyco+indy&page=5
> 
> ...


Dont tell me he realy hacked up a dark blue #40 stp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Here's a pic of some of my indy's.
Sorry I don't know how to do the thumbnails.
Russell


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

DAVON said:


> HERES ONE YOU CAN USE....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Tyco-440x2...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> IT READY TO GO...NO CUTTING NEEDED.


That's what I'm talking about - grade A prime candidate!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Busted*



RUSSELL ZACHRY said:


> So Russell, your saying that I shouldn't cut mine up so that I can have an expensive sprint car too. I don't know if that fair.
> Russell


Aw man, you weren't supposed to catch on! OK, the real story is that NTx and I are part of a global conspiracy to conquer the wourld's economy with gnarly, mondo expensive Tyco sprint cars. Guess we'll have to let you join but keep it secret. OK?


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

*Secret*

Allright, but only because you said us Russell's have to stick together.
Russell


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> Russell, you have one of the Holy Grales of Tyco slot cars. Don't let NTx Rich talk you into making a sprint car out of it.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=227439&highlight=tyco+indy&page=5
> 
> ...


And you shouldn't do anything like this either:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*#2 red chap.*

Russell,When this car came out it was available only as a set car.It wasn't sold as a single packaged car.I was selling them at shows about 15 to 20 years ago for $11 and making a profit. Tom Stumpf


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

tomhocars said:


> Russell,When this car came out it was available only as a set car.It wasn't sold as a single packaged car.I was selling them at shows about 15 to 20 years ago for $11 and making a profit. Tom Stumpf


Tom, are you sure about that, because I would swear that I bought it and the yellow/white renault in packages at KB toys around 83 or 84. Of course I have slept since then and bought a lot of cars since then.
Russell


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

It was a Sears set car, No?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

RUSSELL ZACHRY said:


> Tom, are you sure about that, because I would swear that I bought it and the yellow/white renault in packages at KB toys around 83 or 84. Of course I have slept since then and bought a lot of cars since then.
> Russell


Yep Set Only. However there was a guy that use to sell them at the Caryle Auto show. I do not know this as fact but I heard that most of the rare cars from TYCO came from Dumpster Divers. It seems when TYCO recieved a return it went into the Dumpster. Oh I got mine for $15.00 in 1989 or 90 can't recall fro sure.

Roger Corrie


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

RUSSELL ZACHRY said:


> Wow, thanks for the link. That is the car I have. Now I have to decide to keep or sell.
> Russell


I'M GUESSING YOU DECIDED TO SELL IT..:jest:
http://cgi.ebay.com/TYCO-CHAPARRAL-...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318
GOOD LUCK..:thumbsup:
*RUSSELL YOU GOT A PM :thumbsup:*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Best of luck to ya Russell!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Good luck! I hope you put a reserve on your auction.
It would be a shame to lose out just because of a bad week on the bay.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I did decide to sell, if it goes up like the other one then I can buy a lot more. For the most part I have not bought any slot cars these past several years, so I have a lot of catching up to do.
Thanks, Russell


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Well I bid $50 but got outbid immediately :lol:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I hit it for 70.00 and got the same......outbid.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm rootin' for you Russell!! GO GO GO! BID BID BID!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Thanks for the bids, I appreciate it. Russell


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

*$331.07 !!!*

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice haul!!!!! Well played!! Congrats!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

1976Cordoba said:


> *$331.07 !!!*
> 
> :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


I THOUGHT IT WOULD HAVE GONE FOR MORE...BUT ITS A NICE HAUL.:thumbsup:
HOPE YOUR HAPPY WITH THAT.:tongue:


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Thanks, Of course I was hoping for more too, but I guess I will take it. Now to buy more cars.
Russell


----------

